# I NEED HELP ASAP



## Sterling Lop Rabbitry (Feb 10, 2009)

When a rabbit is ready to have babies does she lie down a lot or how do i knoww??? i need to know fast


----------



## murph72 (Feb 10, 2009)

She may...it really depends on the doe. I have a doe that likes to flop onto her side in the final hours. I have others that will crunch up in a corner.

How far along is the doe? Do you see blood in the cage?


----------



## polly (Feb 10, 2009)

mine all tend to lie down a lot before kindling you will know when she is birthing becuase you will see her going under herself to help the baby out.
good luck


----------



## Sterling Lop Rabbitry (Feb 10, 2009)

this is her 30th day of pregnancy and i went in and she was laying on her side, which she never does, no there is no blood that i could see it is dark and i didnt have a flash light with me ill go check again in a minute, she has the nest built, but is it a good sign that she was lieing like that?? im sooo excited


----------



## irishbunny (Feb 10, 2009)

*Sterling Lop Rabbitry wrote: *


> this is her 30th day of pregnancy and i went in and she was laying on her side, which she never does, no there is no blood that i could see it is dark and i didnt have a flash light with me ill go check again in a minute, she has the nest built, but is it a good sign that she was lieing like that?? im sooo excited


You could also check if she has eaten lately? They often stop eating in the last few hours before giving birth.


----------



## murph72 (Feb 10, 2009)

Lying down is fine. I'd be more concerned if you saw blood and no babies came for awhile. They're pretty quick to give birth. Check on her a few times, but don't hound her as it will just make her nervous. Check every half hour or so to make sure she doesn't have any problems.

How old is she? I'm assuming this must be her first litter. Good luck!


----------



## Sterling Lop Rabbitry (Feb 10, 2009)

i dont know if she has eaten, i always keep her j dish full :/ well the pregnant rabbits anyways, omg brb ill go check on her


----------



## Sterling Lop Rabbitry (Feb 10, 2009)

nope i just got her, this is her 3rd or 4th litter, i got her a month or so ago, so yeah, she has never not taken care of a litter or had complications, so its all good, i dont know what to do, i normally breed rabbits, i sound like a total newbie, lol im getting reasurance


----------



## murph72 (Feb 10, 2009)

Oh, I'm sure she'll be fine then...she's an experienced professional.  She's probably wondering why mom is freaking out about the whole thing. LOL

Let us know what she has!


----------



## Sterling Lop Rabbitry (Feb 10, 2009)

lol i will there will be pics and all , anyways i checked, she was laying on her side again which she never goes so ill go back out at 7


----------



## BSAR (Feb 10, 2009)

good luck to her!! 
can't wait for pics!


----------



## Sterling Lop Rabbitry (Feb 10, 2009)

lol they are Mini lops, if you go to my website which is sterlingloprabbitry.com the mom is Majik and the dad is Salem


----------



## murph72 (Feb 10, 2009)

My mini lops are always the best moms. They can sometimes be the crankiest moms though  I have a thumb with some missing flesh from my doe Blue attacking me when I went to get her water dish after she had her kits. I didn't know she had them and she's normally super friendly. I guess she was cranky from having five kits...I know I'd be cranky if I had five babies. 

Best of luck and we'll keep her in our thoughts.


----------



## bunnybunbunb (Feb 10, 2009)

Any news????

For some reason the mean does are always good moms. Around here people who breed say the more agressive a doeis the better the mom. I always found the more mellow the better the mom however does that get agressivedurring pregnancytend to be pretty good. Personally I perfer not getting attacked when I open the door but whatever floats your boat


----------



## Flashy (Feb 11, 2009)

Babies?


----------



## Sterling Lop Rabbitry (Feb 11, 2009)

lol i literally laughed out loud when i read that, i dont know i got up this morning at 6 which is right now lol and my buses are cancelled due to fog lol but ill go check right now


----------



## Flashy (Feb 11, 2009)

Babies?


----------



## Sterling Lop Rabbitry (Feb 11, 2009)

no, not yet :/ is there a possibility she might have them this morning or during the day? is that likely?


----------



## irishbunny (Feb 11, 2009)

Ya they can have them anytime, my girl had her last litter right in the middle of the day between 1pm and 4pm


----------



## Sterling Lop Rabbitry (Feb 11, 2009)

phew lol what would i do without you guys, and im totally in love with your buns irish  i want em lol anyways she is eating hay and pellets, is it common for them to eat before hand? does it depend on the rabbit?:?



P.S Im Stealing Misty


----------



## irishbunny (Feb 11, 2009)

Aw thanks lol, usually they do stop eating before hand, depends on the doe for how long they stop.

I have a lock and chain put around Misty's cage


----------



## Flashy (Feb 11, 2009)

Rabbits can kindle at any point. In fact, all of mine have gone during the day.

Keep us uptodate


----------



## Sterling Lop Rabbitry (Feb 11, 2009)

lol ill bring those chain snippers not sure what they are called lol anyways ill definitly keep you updated, she is defo pregnant, het built, fur pulled, she is HUGE, and she is just ready lol its me who cant wait any longer ullhair:


----------



## irishbunny (Feb 11, 2009)

*Sterling Lop Rabbitry wrote: *


> lol ill bring those chain snippers not sure what they are called lol anyways ill definitly keep you updated, she is defo pregnant, het built, fur pulled, she is HUGE, and she is just ready lol its me who cant wait any longer ullhair:


Hehe good luck, what time is it over there?


----------



## Sterling Lop Rabbitry (Feb 11, 2009)

6:32 am, should i go check at 7ish?



lol had to change my avvie quickly, look at the gorgeous Princess Fufu


----------



## irishbunny (Feb 11, 2009)

Hehe, I'd say if she doesn't have them during the day, they will most likely be there in the morning


----------



## Sterling Lop Rabbitry (Feb 11, 2009)

ok today is the 31st day of pregnancy, so they should be here by tommorow morning right? and if not then something is wrong or the kits are obviously going to be still born is that correct ? :nerves1


----------



## irishbunny (Feb 11, 2009)

Lol, not neccessarily, if she doesn't have them on day 31 it doesn't mean something is wrong, I would wait till day 35 at least before I would start worrying


----------



## Sterling Lop Rabbitry (Feb 11, 2009)

oh ok, ugh i have never had to wait so long for a rabbit to have babies lol, ill go check at 7


----------



## irishbunny (Feb 11, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## Sabine (Feb 11, 2009)

Oh only just saw the thread. can't wait to hear about the babies


----------



## Sterling Lop Rabbitry (Feb 11, 2009)

lol im still waiting  i got Fufu on my lap, i decided to bring her in for bit she is sitting my shoulder nibling my ear hair


----------



## murph72 (Feb 11, 2009)

Almost all my does wait until the 31st day to have their kits. I have two early birds that will have them a day or two before and another one that likes to have them a day or two after. 

I was thinking last night that I wished I would have had a picture of my mini lop doe Punkin when she was pregnant the last time. She liked to lay down with her big belly beside her. She looked so miserable.  

I don't know about the "mean moms make good moms" theory. Two of my mini lop does get hormonal and snippy during pregnancy and for a little while after the kits are born. All other times they are very loveable buns. I can't say that they're better moms than my other does that don't get aggressive. Most of my does are great moms. If I had that many kids to take care of, I'm not sure I'd fair out as well.


----------



## Sterling Lop Rabbitry (Feb 11, 2009)

Well my girl is is pretty mellow, and yes she lies down with her belly flopped out, so i dont know, ill run out and check again


----------



## Sabine (Feb 11, 2009)

Anything yet?!!! Hehe we'll drive you crazy


----------



## Sterling Lop Rabbitry (Feb 11, 2009)

no, but she is still eating a little hay, and she was lieing down when i went back out with their water bottles, and she seems to be breathing a little heavier? does that mean anything? and what does it mean when you are cuddling with your bunnie and they chatter their teeth? Fufu was sitting on my shoulder and i was petting her and she was chattering her teeth and getting comfortable


----------



## murph72 (Feb 11, 2009)

Grinding teeth is a sign of contentment....so she's happy with you and what you're doing (petting, snuggling, etc)

Her breathing may be due to the fact that she's so darn pregnant and uncomfortable. My does that get pretty large often breathe a bit quicker near the end of their pregnancy.


----------



## Sterling Lop Rabbitry (Feb 11, 2009)

OMG I Went out and i looked around the cage and couldnt find her, she was in the nesting box, she pulled ALOT more hair, is this a good sign?

*UPDATE* She is breathing really heavy inside the nesting box Could this mean she is having them?


----------



## irishbunny (Feb 11, 2009)

My doe did that the first time, she pulled alot of fur and was hunched in the nestbox and was sticking her head under the fur, she had them a couple of hours later, like I saw her around 12pm and she had them around 9pm that night, so she could be having them now or it still could be a couple of hours.


----------



## Sterling Lop Rabbitry (Feb 11, 2009)

IM A GRANDMA!! TO 5 LITTLE BABIES!!, THERE ARE 2 PINK ONES, POSSIBLY WHITE, AND 3 GREYISH ONES WITH DARKER AND LIGHTER SPOTS!! OMG 31 DAYS OF WAITING AND THEY ARE HERE!



P.S I GOT ONE PIC NOT THE BEST ILL POST!


----------



## murph72 (Feb 11, 2009)

Congratulations! What colors are mom and dad?


----------



## Sabine (Feb 11, 2009)

Hooray!!!! Babies at lastCongratulations!


----------



## Sterling Lop Rabbitry (Feb 11, 2009)

Mom is black chcinchilla
Dad is pure black


----------



## Sterling Lop Rabbitry (Feb 11, 2009)

what color do newborn black chinchillas come out as? Pink?


----------



## bunnybunbunb (Feb 11, 2009)

Aww, to cute! Gotta love pinkies!

I would think the pinks are REW and the agoutis are either chestnut or chin. See the ear lacings? Means they are agouti xD


----------



## Sterling Lop Rabbitry (Feb 11, 2009)

yes!!! i have always wanted a rew mini lop


----------



## polly (Feb 11, 2009)

I would guess your 2 dark ones are chins as they are born black and you will start to see their colour come in within the week they will start to look that dappled way also chin is more dominant than self. mind you sometimes they love to confuse you lol not sure on the others was thinking magpieor broken magpieposs as I know that runs along with the chin gene Pam would be better at that than me Lol


----------



## Flashy (Feb 11, 2009)

BABIES!


----------



## minirexmama (Feb 11, 2009)

Awww-looks like whites and chins-what was she bred to?


----------



## murph72 (Feb 11, 2009)

It's hard to tell from the picture....heck, I even have my own to my nose sometimes and guess wrong when they are this hairless. LOL

I'm guess chins for the darker kits and maybe a broken if I'm seeing spotting correctly in the bunny butt I'm looking at in the upper pic. They don't look like a solid white to me. My sable points that were just born actually show almost pure white and pink. Your little pinkies seem to have some darker spots.

You'll have to let us know if we guess correctly. Do we get a prize like one of the bunnies?


----------



## BSAR (Feb 11, 2009)

Aww they are so cute! 
Congrats!!


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Feb 11, 2009)

Congrats on becoming a bunny grandma! 
Can't wait to see pics of when the babies are older!


I am requesting full pictures of the Mom & Dad!  :camera

Emily


----------



## Sterling Lop Rabbitry (Feb 11, 2009)

lol i dont have recent ones but like i said there are pics on my site

Sterlingloprabbitry.com, mom is Majik on the does page, and dad is Salem on the bucks page, also there are 6 i counted them, 1 is defo an agouti, 1 is grey, and 1 looks black the other 2 are extremely pink no markings


----------



## murph72 (Feb 11, 2009)

I looked at the pics on your site. Salem looks more like a Holland with that fat little head...or maybe it's just the pic. I would have pegged him as a Holland if he wasn't on your mini lop page.  I also have a mini lop named Missy that is a broken...but she's a broken blue.


----------



## Sterling Lop Rabbitry (Feb 11, 2009)

lol i have his pedigree and registration as a mini lop, so im not sure :| but Missy is due in 5 more days, they will be french angora lop mix  lol they will be cute  anyways it is going to be -1 on friday will they be alright? they are very insulated


----------



## murph72 (Feb 11, 2009)

I'm a bad one to ask if you should warm you bunnies as I've gotten paranoid this year after losing my first Holland lop litters to the cold. I'm admittedly now addicted to the heater box. Those bunnies are probably up there sweating some nights. LOL

How big is Salem? My Hollands are half the size of my mini lops, so I'd think you'd know if he was a Holland. Maybe the picture just makes him look small and with a wide head.  Hey, they say black is slimming, right?


----------



## Sterling Lop Rabbitry (Feb 11, 2009)

lol he is a tiny bit smaller than Majik  and ya that pic makes him look tiny


----------



## BSAR (Feb 12, 2009)

Hollands are smaller than Mini Lops.
Mini lops are just basically French lops but mini.


----------



## Numbat (Feb 12, 2009)

Ooooh! Congratulations!  Your waiting paid off! Can't wait to see more pics!


----------



## BlueGiants (Feb 12, 2009)

Congratulations! How do the babies look this morning? Are they getting full bellies?


----------



## irishlops (Feb 12, 2009)

omg! congrats! i had 3 babies, mini lops..(well not me..)
but they passed...how are the littlr ones?


----------



## Sterling Lop Rabbitry (Feb 12, 2009)

Yes they had full bellies, i made sure to check , im going to go out in a minute and check on them, i just got off the bus from school  the mommy rabbit trusts me lol she watches me but she doesnt grunt or anything she is very mellow  the babies were very nice and toasty this morning and it was rather cold out lol so that is good  ill be taking some more pictures in 2 or 3 more days , i wanna get an age thingy going where i have pics from day one to when they live which is 8 weeks, i actually plan on keeping one :biggrin2:


----------



## Sterling Lop Rabbitry (Feb 12, 2009)

ok i think i have my colors somewhat figured out  the pink ones will be rews, there is a grey one so either grey, opal, or chinchilla like mommy, and 2 that look otter or agouti  i think they are otter, is that possible out of a black and chinchilla rabbit?


----------



## bunnybunbunb (Feb 13, 2009)

Otter is not possible, sadly. One parent or both must be otter to produce otter. There might be a possibility of them being frosty(frosted pearl) if both parents carry shaded(tort).


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Feb 13, 2009)

Glad to read that everybun is healthy


----------



## Sterling Lop Rabbitry (Feb 13, 2009)

darn it, lol is there a possibility of opal? i used a gene type calculator on welsh hunnybuns rabbitry site, and it says i can get these colors for my angora/mini lop breeding:
100% opal  yay me ha i highly doubt they will be 100% but oh well ha


----------

